# Help negotiating the price on a new fifth wheel



## EricCharlton (Feb 16, 2013)

I may have posted this in the wrong section before.  I am new to the RV world.

Good morning!  This is my first post on here, and I had a question about how to negotiate the purchase price for the new fifth wheel I am about to buy.  I have been in contact with a salesman in the Salt Lake City, UT area about getting a fifth wheel, and he sent me three links to units that he thought best met my liking.

The MSRP listed on the pages were between 61k and 63k.  I had previously told him that my budget was in the mid 40's.  When I asked him why he sent me links for such expensive models, he said they were "having a sale" on those and they were available for 44,999.  In your experience, how much can I realistically expect to talk him down?  

If it helps, the models were the 2013 Keystone Avalanche 341tg, and the Dutchmen Komfort 3530FBH.  Thanks for your help!


----------



## JCZ (Feb 16, 2013)

Welcome to the board and to RVing.

Rather than ask a "salesman".....you might start by asking those that have had the experience in front of you.....members of these forums.

What's your RV interest.....weekender, part time, full time, etc.  

Do you plan on spending any time in the triple digit temps or down around freezing?

Is it just you, you and your wife......kids.....dog(s) etc.

What truck are you going to be pulling it with?

By the way, we're relatively new to 5th wheels, also.  It's been a great experience so far and we've been all over in it, already.


----------



## EricCharlton (Feb 16, 2013)

I travel the country for work, so I guess I would be going full time.  As of now my family (wife, 3yr old daughter, and 7mo old boy) either stay in hotels or furnished apartments everywhere we go.  I am getting tired of packing up the house every few months!

I do work in areas that hit triple digits sometimes, I would say most of my jobs are in the Southwest part of the country.

I don't have a truck yet.  This next job should last about 7 months, so I was just going to have it delivered and worry about the truck later.  Every job I go to I have several coworkers with fifth wheels.  They have offered to help me with anything truck related until I get my own.

Thanks for the help so far!


----------



## JCZ (Feb 16, 2013)

I can totally relate to being tired of packing up everytime you travel.  I traveled the country on touring motorcycles for years, staying in hotels every night.  I hated the packing and unpacking every day.  We've now sold our motorcycles and got the truck and 5th wheel.  We really miss riding but we also are really enjoying the 5th wheel.

The size (weight) of the 5th wheel will determine the size of tow vehicle that you'll need.  If you're going to be in hot temps or cold temps you'll probably want a true "all seasons" trailer.  Many claim to be, just because they have heated holding tanks.  However, a true all seasons 5th wheel will have thermal pane windows, heated holding tanks, plumbing ran trhough heated space under the floor so it doesn't freeze, sealed bottom (underneath the trailer), extra insulation, etc.  

You might want to look at the Arctic Fox or Fox Mountain lines.  Both have excellent reviews and customer feedback and have all of the above.

By the way, be sure you get more than "enough" truck for your 5er.  It's not the pulling that's the concern but the stopping.


----------



## EricCharlton (Feb 16, 2013)

All good info that I had never thought about!  

How much can I expect to talk a dealership down on the cost of a new model if the MSRP is listed at 63k, but their advertised sale price is 45k?  Is 40k unreasonable?

I see that you are in Sacramento!  I am from North Lake Tahoe, and sometimes my work takes me to Yuba City to work at Beale AFB.  I love that area.


----------



## JCZ (Feb 16, 2013)

That's going to depend on the make.  Like anything.....all are not created equal.

Yep, I spend a lot of time in the Tahoe area......I'm a skier.


----------



## mel stuplich (Feb 17, 2013)

EricCharlton;82801 said:
			
		

> How much can I expect to talk a dealership down on the cost of a new model if the MSRP is listed at 63k, but their advertised sale price is 45k?  Is 40k unreasonable?



Buying a RV works like this: 
1.) You pay the asking price, (or, if you feel the price is high, you offer the amount you are willing to pay, or less). 
2.) The seller takes your money, (or makes a counter offer/rejects your offer).
3.) You agree on a price and pay (or you don't)
4.) You get the RV, (or you don't)

Remember, a dealer is NEVER embarrassed/ashamed/afraid to ASK TO MUCH!
Don't be embarrassed/ashamed/afraid to OFFER to little.

BTW, if the MSRP is $63k, with an advertised sale price of $45k, it will sell for $45k, or less.
If the $45k price is NOT talk down-able, (aka: negotiable), go somewhere else!


----------



## krsmitty (Feb 18, 2013)

I have read and been told to never pay more than 75% of MSRP. Would seem like the 45k is not a bad offer. Offer a few thousand less and go from there.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 18, 2013)

Offer them the 40K and if he yanks your arm off you paid to much!! LOL  Offer 35 and go from there. Offer and walk away.


----------



## EricCharlton (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone.  I actually just signed the paperwork yesterday on my new 5th wheel!  I decided on the Heritage Glen 356QBQ.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 21, 2013)

Congratulation on the rv purchase Eric.  Keep us posted


----------



## EricCharlton (Feb 22, 2013)

C Nash;82849 said:
			
		

> Congratulation on the rv purchase Eric.  Keep us posted



I will!  I'm sure that I will have plenty of other questions once I actually receive the RV.


----------

